# George Lynch Hunter Signature Pickup



## rexbinary (Jul 13, 2018)

Saw this on Seymour Duncan's Twitter:









Seymour Duncan said:


> We set out on an expedition to bag the quintessential Lynch sound—huge, with full lows, ferocious top end, & alive with harmonics. Now the trophy under our strings is the all new Hunter.



Link:
http://customshop.seymourduncan.com/george-lynch-hunter/


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 13, 2018)

guess he wasn't getting enough sales from his arcane pickup or the old screamin demon


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 13, 2018)

Isn't this the one based on a Duncan Distortion he used in the '80s?


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jul 13, 2018)

I heard that Alex Skolnick will be releasing his own Seymour Duncan pickup in the fall. That is what he told me when I met him


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 13, 2018)

Ummm when was the last time George Lynch actually relevant?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 13, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I heard that Alex Skolnick will be releasing his own Seymour Duncan pickup in the fall. That is what he told me when I met him



Given it's been in the ESP sig for several years, about time. 



MatiasTolkki said:


> Ummm when was the last time George Lynch actually relevant?



Dude's actually busy AF nowadays, and his work with KXM was really killer. Dude can still apparently move gear is he's still getting new signature guitarsH, amps, pickups, etc etc.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 13, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given it's been in the ESP sig for several years, about time.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude's actually busy AF nowadays, and his work with KXM was really killer. Dude can still apparently move gear is he's still getting new signature guitarsH, amps, pickups, etc etc.



But how much real power does he have outside of his friendship to the ESP president? Dont get me wrong, I LOVE George Lynch as a guitarist, and after seeing him at the Dokken reunion show at Loud Park, the dude still has it (he only made one tiny mistake during mr. scary). However, I can see that he doesn't have the same clout that he used to, which is why I question them releasing a new pickup in his name. Hell, as much as ESP bends over backwards to get their artists smeared all over the guitar and metal mags over here in Japan, george lynch is an afterthought compared to people like Takasaki Akira, or that putz Oomura Takayoshi (or even as much as Randy Rhoads or John Petrucci for that matter).


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jul 13, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> But how much real power does he have outside of his friendship to the ESP president? Dont get me wrong, I LOVE George Lynch as a guitarist, and after seeing him at the Dokken reunion show at Loud Park, the dude still has it (he only made one tiny mistake during mr. scary). However, I can see that he doesn't have the same clout that he used to, which is why I question them releasing a new pickup in his name. Hell, as much as ESP bends over backwards to get their artists smeared all over the guitar and metal mags over here in Japan, george lynch is an afterthought compared to people like Takasaki Akira, or that putz Oomura Takayoshi (or even as much as Randy Rhoads or John Petrucci for that matter).




But Randy Rhoads and John Petrucci are god!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 14, 2018)

If I were interested in passives, this might be cool to have. Get a Screamin Demon in one guitar, and a Hunter in the other to compare the two.


----------



## NateFalcon (Jul 14, 2018)

Warren DeMartini, Skolnick and more Lynch....how about a Ritchie Sambora humbucker...? Maybe a Dave “snake” Sabo ‘bucker is in order lol...we need, no...demand a Reb Beach signature humbucker...as much as I love all the shredders from the 80’s/90’s the signature gear needs to slow down -especially pickups


----------



## NateFalcon (Jul 14, 2018)

The Screamin’ Demon is a good sounding pickup though...I’ve had a couple


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeah, I've never really thought Reb's tone was all that much to write home about in order to warrant a signature pickup.


----------



## NateFalcon (Jul 14, 2018)

I bought a Kitty Hawk Quattro preamp back in the day because I kept hearing about Reb Beach using them...it was the cheesiest piece of equipment I’ve ever bought. I remember questioning everything I thought about him after that haha


----------



## NateFalcon (Jul 14, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, I've never really thought Reb's tone was all that much to write home about in order to warrant a signature pickup.


To Warrant a pickup?...”don’t you mean Winger?”- Ace


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 14, 2018)

"It says here we're Ratt!"


----------



## Zado (Jul 14, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> guess he wasn't getting enough sales from his arcane pickup or the old screamin demon


Arcane isn't a super well known company, and I've read here and there quite a few times that, while the pickups are indeed great, the guy made himself unreachable to many customers, and this must have da,aged his businness quite a lot (tho he works for guitar brands now, apparently).
The Demon is a splendid pickup, but it wont do what the name would suggest...


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Isn't this the one based on a Duncan Distortion he used in the '80s?


Yep, it's essentially a full production Dokkenbucker



Spaced Out Ace said:


> If I were interested in passives, this might be cool to have. Get a Screamin Demon in one guitar, and a Hunter in the other to compare the two.


They couldnt be more different, no need to compare them really.


That said, there isnt a thing about the pickup in the whole web as far as vids goes, except this one



Which sounds awful, and in which he playes awfully


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 14, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> But Randy Rhoads and John Petrucci are god!



Randy? Yes. Petrucci? He can take his faux prog crap and piss off


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 14, 2018)

Zado said:


> Arcane isn't a super well known company, and I've read here and there quite a few times that, while the pickups are indeed great, the guy made himself unreachable to many customers, and this must have da,aged his businness quite a lot (tho he works for guitar brands now, apparently).
> The Demon is a splendid pickup, but it wont do what the name would suggest...
> 
> Yep, it's essentially a full production Dokkenbucker
> ...




Guess the George Lynch I saw during the dokken reunion show was him on a good day...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 14, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "It says here we're Ratt!"



"We play both kinds, country AND western"


----------



## rexbinary (Jul 14, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> as much as I love all the shredders from the 80’s/90’s the signature gear needs to slow down -especially pickups



What's the downside to having more gear to choose from? If you're not interested, you can vote with your wallet by not buying. This stuff must be selling or they wouldn't keep producing it.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 14, 2018)

rexbinary said:


> What's the downside to having more gear to choose from? If you're not interested, you can vote with your wallet by not buying. This stuff must be selling or they wouldn't keep producing it.



Exactly! And if the "new" guys helped shift more stock units than the "old" guys do, to the point that it stopped being worth it to the manufacturers, the "old guys" wouldn't keep getting the endorsement deals...


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jul 14, 2018)

rexbinary said:


> What's the downside to having more gear to choose from? If you're not interested, you can vote with your wallet by not buying. This stuff must be selling or they wouldn't keep producing it.




I agree. I love my Jackson Mick Thomson guitar! Glad it came out or else I would have had to have looked elsewhere from Jackson.


----------



## NateFalcon (Jul 14, 2018)

More choices is good, I just think $160 is a little steep for a signature humbucker...and the consistent $50 tack-on over the usual Duncan models with the Lynch, DeMartini and Skolnick models is unnecessary...I’d wait till the price drops out a little IMO. SD can custom wind any model so it doesn’t really matter if it sells per se, they just shift gears if it doesn’t...Duncan doesn’t really discontinue models bar the Holdsworth and Bluebird so the price should inevitably come down.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 14, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> More choices is good, I just think $160 is a little steep for a signature humbucker...and the consistent $50 tack-on over the usual Duncan models with the Lynch, DeMartini and Skolnick models is unnecessary...I’d wait till the price drops out a little IMO. SD can custom wind any model so it doesn’t really matter if it sells per se, they just shift gears if it doesn’t...Duncan doesn’t really discontinue models bar the Holdsworth and Bluebird so the price should inevitably come down.



just like the dimarzio pandemoniums. extra cost just because of the covers.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 14, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> More choices is good, I just think $160 is a little steep for a signature humbucker...and the consistent $50 tack-on over the usual Duncan models with the Lynch, DeMartini and Skolnick models is unnecessary...I’d wait till the price drops out a little IMO. SD can custom wind any model so it doesn’t really matter if it sells per se, they just shift gears if it doesn’t...Duncan doesn’t really discontinue models bar the Holdsworth and Bluebird so the price should inevitably come down.


The Hunter's pricing is pretty par for the course in regards to Custom Shop models.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Jul 15, 2018)

At least it’s ceramic and 15.4k... no more vintage paf Alnico 2 snake oil garbage. Sounds closer on paper to the Duncan Distortion which I like a lot.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2018)

Maybe I've played too long with Ceramic loaded pickups, but they kinda bore me at this point.


----------



## NateFalcon (Jul 15, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Hunter's pricing is pretty par for the course in regards to Custom Shop models.


Exactly my point...it’s custom wind price for a production pickup. It’s not visually discernible from a Distortion so the price hike is purely in the “signature”...once the verdict comes in and the price goes down I might be interested


----------



## NateFalcon (Jul 15, 2018)

Despite the love/hate at least you felt like you were getting something different from the rest of the SD line with a Dimebucker...the Lynch looks like a Distortion with a different wind...and Distortions are still impressive for being considered old school


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> Exactly my point...it’s custom wind price for a production pickup. It’s not visually discernible from a Distortion so the price hike is purely in the “signature”...once the verdict comes in and the price goes down I might be interested


It's not a production pickup if the custom shop is making it. The price will not be coming down.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 15, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It's not a production pickup if the custom shop is making it. The price will not be coming down.



Yeah it's like the Jason Becker Perpetual burn, that's a custom shop wind and also why it carries a massive pricetag (especially in Japan). Of course, some percentage of the proceeds go directly to help Jason and his family pay for medical expenses and such, but it's not a cheap pup because of that. I got a used one some time ago, and it sounded shrill as hell in a basswood Ibanez RG, which is why i didn't like it.


----------



## Zado (Jul 15, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Maybe I've played too long with Ceramic loaded pickups, but they kinda bore me at this point.


Yep, also there are imho very few ceramic magnet loaded humbuckers that sound great, I'd say about 5 or 6 not counting the boutique market (which is mainly about alnicos tho).

Or maybe thats just me getting old and not considering great those ultra hot and super defined and aggro humbs made for da br00tz


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2018)

Zado said:


> Yep, also there are imho very few ceramic magnet loaded humbuckers that sound great, I'd say about 5 or 6 not counting the boutique market (which is mainly about alnicos tho).
> 
> Or maybe thats just me getting old and not considering great those ultra hot and super defined and aggro humbs made for da br00tz


I think for me it's just a matter of using ceramic loaded pickups for years to the point all of them kinda burnt me out on them in general. I'm sure in a few years I'll be more open to them, but for now, I think Alnico + boosting is better, because without the boost, you can get thicker tones. This is great if you like to pull the volume back a bit on the guitar to get a crunch tone vs the full out volume on 10 distortion tone.


----------



## Zoobiedood (Jul 15, 2018)

The Hunter is indeed a Custom Shop pickup. The Perpetual Burn is not. The PB is slightly more expensive than, say, a '59, but is not made in the Custom Shop, and it costs about 35% less than a CS pickup.


----------



## Edika (Jul 15, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think for me it's just a matter of using ceramic loaded pickups for years to the point all of them kinda burnt me out on them in general. I'm sure in a few years I'll be more open to them, but for now, I think Alnico + boosting is better, because without the boost, you can get thicker tones. This is great if you like to pull the volume back a bit on the guitar to get a crunch tone vs the full out volume on 10 distortion tone.



While I do love Alnico 5's I've had really positive experiences with Alnico 5 core plus ceramic flank pickups. You get the best of both worlds like that. My only ceramic pickup loaded guitar currently is my only 7 string that has EMG's. All the others have Alnico 5's and the Alnico 5+Ceramic flanks. Even better the guitar on my profile pic has the JB in the bridge and I absolutely love how it sounds in this guitar, a pickup a lot of people seem to hate .


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 15, 2018)

Edika said:


> While I do love Alnico 5's I've had really positive experiences with Alnico 5 core plus ceramic flank pickups. You get the best of both worlds like that. My only ceramic pickup loaded guitar currently is my only 7 string that has EMG's. All the others have Alnico 5's and the Alnico 5+Ceramic flanks. Even better the guitar on my profile pic has the JB in the bridge and I absolutely love how it sounds in this guitar, a pickup a lot of people seem to hate .



I'm one of those JB haters. I've tried them in alder body guitars (ESP M-II and MIM Charvel Pro mod) and it sounded yuck. Pegasus sounds soooooo much better.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 15, 2018)

Zoobiedood said:


> The Hunter is indeed a Custom Shop pickup. The Perpetual Burn is not. The PB is slightly more expensive than, say, a '59, but is not made in the Custom Shop, and it costs about 35% less than a CS pickup.



Well, the fact you can't walk into a store and just pick it up, like say a JB or 59, made me believe it was a custom shop, especially the insane prices here in Japan to get one (Fuck you very much ESP).


----------



## Edika (Jul 15, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> I'm one of those JB haters. I've tried them in alder body guitars (ESP M-II and MIM Charvel Pro mod) and it sounded yuck. Pegasus sounds soooooo much better.



What I've seen it depends on the guitar and the tuning. In this particular guitar it sounds sooo good I'm not thinking of changing it . I've had it into two other guitars and while it sounded ok I've changed it.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 15, 2018)

Edika said:


> What I've seen it depends on the guitar and the tuning. In this particular guitar it sounds sooo good I'm not thinking of changing it . I've had it into two other guitars and while it sounded ok I've changed it.



Yeah I've heard that the JB is a really finicky pickup. I think that's why I've never been a big SD fan.


----------



## Edika (Jul 16, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Yeah I've heard that the JB is a really finicky pickup. I think that's why I've never been a big SD fan.



Another pickup I enjoy, even though with my current guitars with other pickups I understand why people don't like it, is the Carvin C22B. It is a quite bright pickup but still has a good bass response. It has however lots of clarity while sounding really really hot. I'm not sure if it's the frequency emphasis or the pickup itself in term of winding and output but it sounds pissed as hell and does other genres quite well. This and the fact it's not easy to swap pickups in older Carvin's that I haven't tried something else. But for example the JB in the Jackson gives that more packed frequency response, like a more uniform sound, while witb the C22B I can hear the different frequencies more separately with the higher ones overtaking the others a bit more.

You have praised the M22SD a lot and I've seen other people do so as well and I've been quite curious about but I've seen it describes as brighter than the C22B. Plus if it has more output I'm not sure I need it to be hotter than the C22B lol.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 16, 2018)

Edika said:


> Another pickup I enjoy, even though with my current guitars with other pickups I understand why people don't like it, is the Carvin C22B. It is a quite bright pickup but still has a good bass response. It has however lots of clarity while sounding really really hot. I'm not sure if it's the frequency emphasis or the pickup itself in term of winding and output but it sounds pissed as hell and does other genres quite well. This and the fact it's not easy to swap pickups in older Carvin's that I haven't tried something else. But for example the JB in the Jackson gives that more packed frequency response, like a more uniform sound, while witb the C22B I can hear the different frequencies more separately with the higher ones overtaking the others a bit more.
> 
> You have praised the M22SD a lot and I've seen other people do so as well and I've been quite curious about but I've seen it describes as brighter than the C22B. Plus if it has more output I'm not sure I need it to be hotter than the C22B lol.



I've never tried the c22b so i cant say for sure, but i'd describe the M22SD as a Dimarzio SD with a boomier low end. It still cuts through amazingly, but it pushes the amp in a little different way. I had the Dimarzio SD in my RGR580 (mahogany body) and while it sounded okay, I felt it lacked some low end that the M22SD naturally has. I personally like the M22SD paired with the M22V, because the V is a warmer pickup and gives a little tonal variety, as compared to the M22N, which, while warm, is a little more closer to the SD overall (it was the stock pairing on Jason Becker's DC200 back in the day, the M22T/V set came later). That being said, my JB200 and V220 have the 22SD/V set and I put a set of 22SD/AP11/22N in my RG550RF. I tell you what, the SD sounds great in whatever guitar I've had it in, including my old E-II SV that I dont have anymore.


----------



## Zado (Jul 16, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I heard that Alex Skolnick will be releasing his own Seymour Duncan pickup in the fall. That is what he told me when I met him








"seymourduncanpickupsFrom pioneering the Bay Area Thrash sound to playing with his jazz trio, Alex Skolnick is a titan of tone and technique. We designed his custom Skolnick set to his exacting standards to deliver rich, articulate sound that isn’t afraid to bite back. 
#SeymourDuncan #guitar #guitarist #guitarpickups #AlexSkolnick"


muh


----------



## Zado (Jul 17, 2018)

Muh mkII

https://www.seymourduncan.com/forum...Lynch-Hunter&p=4206764&viewfull=1#post4206764


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 17, 2018)

Zado said:


> Muh mkII
> 
> https://www.seymourduncan.com/forum...Lynch-Hunter&p=4206764&viewfull=1#post4206764



i think these modern guys can't dial in an 80s tone, which is why he says it's muddy. sounds like my kinda pup actually.


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 17, 2018)

So Seymour Duncan found a way to get more money out of its standard pickup range: Put some minor tweaks on them and upsell them as custom shop. 

I neither care for Lynch's tone nor his songs, yet I own two of his signature stuff (the baritone and the wah pedal).


----------



## Zado (Jul 17, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> i think these modern guys can't dial in an 80s tone, which is why he says it's muddy. sounds like my kinda pup actually.


For a moment there I thought the same. The description provided by SD really sounds like something I'd love too. But it's pricey for a pickup I cannot try (only the new Kamikaze has it, and no chance to see any around here), so I'd rather get something equally rad and 80's oriented, like the Schecter Sunset Strip or some BK.



> So Seymour Duncan found a way to get more money out of its standard pickup range: Put some minor tweaks on them and upsell them as custom shop.



Mmm yes and no. The CS Duncans I've played so far always felt like a fine improvement on their standard designs, sonically and dynamically.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 17, 2018)

Zado said:


> For a moment there I thought the same. The description provided by SD really sounds like something I'd love too. But it's pricey for a pickup I cannot try (only the new Kamikaze has it, and no chance to see any around here), so I'd rather get something equally rad and 80's oriented, like the Schecter Sunset Strip or some BK.



Ah, but don't the kamikazes have full maple bodies? They have a VERY unique tone to them that no other body wood has, so it would color the hell out of the sound.


----------



## Zado (Jul 17, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Ah, but don't the kamikazes have full maple bodies? They have a VERY unique tone to them that no other body wood has, so it would color the hell out of the sound.


True, but no other way to test them properly I fear


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 17, 2018)

Zado said:


> True, but no other way to test them properly I fear



Maybe thats why people say they're muddy (besides their inability to create an 80s tone)? Maple is bright as hell and you need something to tone it down a bit.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 17, 2018)

I've installed a number of Screamin Demon pickups in various guitars over the years, always thought it was a decent pickup, even in non-maple bodies.


----------



## Zado (Jul 18, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Maybe thats why people say they're muddy (besides their inability to create an 80s tone)? Maple is bright as hell and you need something to tone it down a bit.


Mmm dunno, Duncan wouldnt make such an expensive pickups if it was so troublesome and picky with guitars/settings.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 18, 2018)

Zado said:


> Mmm dunno, Duncan wouldnt make such an expensive pickups if it was so troublesome and picky with guitars/settings.



George Lynch is a tone maniac. He's always on stage fiddling with knobs and shit on his pedal board (witnessed this first hand at Loud park and the Dokken reunion show). George Lynch has an idea in his head, and if he wanted to recreate the staple of his dokken sound, the 80s were full of PAFs and pups that modern guitarists would say are "muddy" because they aren't sparkly clean like Lundgren M series or Kiesel Icepicks.


----------



## Zado (Jul 18, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> George Lynch is a tone maniac. He's always on stage fiddling with knobs and shit on his pedal board (witnessed this first hand at Loud park and the Dokken reunion show). George Lynch has an idea in his head, and if he wanted to recreate the staple of his dokken sound, the 80s were full of PAFs and pups that modern guitarists would say are "muddy" because they aren't sparkly clean like Lundgren M series or Kiesel Icepicks.


That'd give an explenation why there isn't a single modern rock pickup I dig


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 18, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> George Lynch is a tone maniac. He's always on stage fiddling with knobs and shit on his pedal board (witnessed this first hand at Loud park and the Dokken reunion show). George Lynch has an idea in his head, and if he wanted to recreate the staple of his dokken sound, the 80s were full of PAFs and pups that modern guitarists would say are "muddy" because they aren't sparkly clean like Lundgren M series or Kiesel Icepicks.


lundgrens have far from sparkly cleans. they're quite spanky (almost single coil/p90 esque), like the lithiums but def not sparkly.
Lynch is the consummate gear whore, he's been constantly messing with his rig since the 80s. He switches/peddles gear more than any famous player out there 
Getting his base tone isn't hard though, all you need is a distortion and a marshall sounding amp with a ts808 to get that extra mid boost. Warren demartini's tone is also pretty easy to nail with that setup. I can still get those tones relatively easily with most modern pickups if I set my mids right on my mkiii/f30.


----------



## Zhysick (Jul 20, 2018)

So the Lynch pickup is basically a Distortion and the Skolnick set is basically a 59/JB... yeah... great...


----------



## Zado (Jul 21, 2018)

Zhysick said:


> So the Lynch pickup is basically a Distortion and the Skolnick set is basically a 59/JB... yeah... great...


So the Skolnick set is a Dave Mustaine set.


----------



## Zhysick (Jul 21, 2018)

Zado said:


> So the Skolnick set is a Dave Mustaine set.



I guess its tweaked in a slightly different way as the Mustaine set but yeah.

If you check here (Alex Skolnick Bio page at Seymour Duncan) it clearly states that he plays 59/JB combo so the "signature set" might be just, like the mustaine set, a slightly tweaked 59 and JB (at least in this set you will have a "custom" 59 neck not just a stock one)... check impedances and I guess these are just a bit hotter versions...

From the Seymour Duncan Alex Skolnick Signature Set:

The neck is a vintage output, PAF style humbucker with an Alnico V magnet; the tone is rich and articulate. The bridge is wound hot, with a voicing that emphasizes punchy midrange, and rich harmonics. 

So... a 59 and a JB, but looking at the DC Resistances just a bit hotter in my book. Could be drastically different but he's been using the 59/JB combo for decades so I don't think he will be going very far from there...


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Jul 23, 2018)

If I recall, the main tweaks between those two JB/59 sets is that royalties from the sales of the one JB/59 set go to the one particular endorser, whereas sales of the other produce royalties for that other guy - Can’t say for certain without a multimeter, though; so YMMV.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jul 24, 2018)

Zado said:


> "seymourduncanpickupsFrom pioneering the Bay Area Thrash sound to playing with his jazz trio, Alex Skolnick is a titan of tone and technique. We designed his custom Skolnick set to his exacting standards to deliver rich, articulate sound that isn’t afraid to bite back.
> #SeymourDuncan #guitar #guitarist #guitarpickups #AlexSkolnick"
> 
> 
> muh




told ya. He told me it would be in the fall, I guess they decided to release it earlier


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Jul 24, 2018)

Maybe it was in the context of “people will fall for this.”


----------



## Zado (Jul 24, 2018)

Still need to try the Hunter


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Jul 24, 2018)

Do you think Lynch has ever accidentally pulled his penis off?


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 24, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Maybe I've played too long with Ceramic loaded pickups, but they kinda bore me at this point.



Have you tried the Lundgren M series?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 24, 2018)

kindsage said:


> Have you tried the Lundgren M series?


Nah. I'm sure there are swell ceramic pickups out there I haven't tried, but I'm digging alnico at the moment. It adds a bit of warmth, and sounds great when you boost. Typical boost scenario with a ceramic sounds a bit too grating to my ears generally.


----------



## NateFalcon (Jul 24, 2018)

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Do you think Lynch has ever accidentally pulled his penis off?


It’s detachable like Chris Barnes’ dreadlocks


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 24, 2018)

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Do you think Lynch has ever accidentally pulled his penis off?


The Warren Beatty of metal.


----------



## devastone (Jul 30, 2018)

Zhysick said:


> So the Lynch pickup is basically a Distortion and the Skolnick set is basically a 59/JB... yeah... great...



Slightly underwound JB/Distortion wind with a regular sized ceramic magnet instead of the oversize one like in the Distortion, as mentioned, basically a custom shop production version of the Dokkenbucker.


----------



## Zado (Aug 20, 2018)

From Duncan forum:

_"Well I just picked up my guitar from the music store where I had the local tech install the new custom shop hunter pickup. The tech who installed the pickup and setup my guitar up said that this pickup was a real nice pickup with great tone. His words "This pickup has a nice bite to it". After I got it home I plugged into my line 6 pod x3 and ran it trough several patches. Installed in my LTD M200SR which is a basswood body, maple neck with rosewood fretboard, it had more grind or bite than say a JB and more of a balanced tone than say a distortion., Also the pinch harmonics were right there and effortless when you want them. I really like this pickup a lot. I am curious how this pickup would sound in some of my other guitars. I may decide to order another one and try it out in my Les Paul."_


----------



## Zado (Aug 21, 2018)

I asked the guy if it was airy and uncompressed ala Screamin Demon. The reply was

_"To my ears and I am not a toneologist, it is nothing like a screamin demon. The hunter is hotter/aggressive, more grind/bite."
_
Sounds sorta like a MCP Afwayu


----------



## Zado (Aug 22, 2018)

From SD headquarter directly:

_The Hunter is a bit lower (though not a lot) output than the Distortion, and has a bit more low end and a bit less upper mid. Perhaps a bit smoother and more "refined" tone than the snarl of the Distortion.

Thanks
Dennis_

Interesting.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 6, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nah. I'm sure there are swell ceramic pickups out there I haven't tried, but I'm digging alnico at the moment. It adds a bit of warmth, and sounds great when you boost. Typical boost scenario with a ceramic sounds a bit too grating to my ears generally.



I'm in the same boat, especially after seeing Andy Timmons live last night. I will be replacing the Evos in my RGR580 with an IBZ USA F1 and AT1. I've always loved the AT1 (had it in an RG560 a long time ago) but never thought i should go back to it... till last night.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 6, 2019)

Andy Timmons and Steve Stevens are two great guitarists who do not get the kudos they deserve. Ear X-tacy and Vince Neil's Exposed show just how great each guitarist is respectively.


----------



## Zado (Apr 7, 2019)

Btw apparently no news about this pickups, except you can see some on sale on reverb or ebay. Guess it's a niche thing afterall


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Andy Timmons and Steve Stevens are two great guitarists who do not get the kudos they deserve. Ear X-tacy and Vince Neil's Exposed show just how great each guitarist is respectively.


Andy Timmons is a goddamn monster of a player. Resolution is one of my favorite instrumental rock albums, all the more for the fact it's so damned melodic it's easy to overlook just how insane his technique is - he holds back like crazy but the guy is an amazing alternate picker.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 12, 2019)

Drew said:


> Andy Timmons is a goddamn monster of a player. Resolution is one of my favorite instrumental rock albums, all the more for the fact it's so damned melodic it's easy to overlook just how insane his technique is - he holds back like crazy but the guy is an amazing alternate picker.



groove or die from ear xtasy 2 is a total shred song and he alternate picks most of it.


----------



## Drew (Apr 16, 2019)

MatiasTolkki said:


> groove or die from ear xtasy 2 is a total shred song and he alternate picks most of it.


Yeah, that's the track that really floored me on his technique when I first heard it - it sounds like a goddamn Yngwie tune.


----------



## Zado (Jun 25, 2019)

Any news about this pickup? Apparently web has nothing to say...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 25, 2019)

Zado said:


> Any news about this pickup? Apparently web has nothing to say...


probably because most people aren't going to drop 160$ on a tweaked distortion, which can be had for a quarter of that price.


----------



## Drew (Jun 26, 2019)

Zado said:


> After I got it home I plugged into my line 6 pod x3...



Since this was bumped anyway, nothing lends credibility to a review like talking about how a pickup sounds through a Pod X3. 

I love Lynch's tone - I should probably grab a Screamin' Demon one of these days.


----------

